# Rideable or not



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Well I was wondering what you think.....Should radical bikes snd or trikes or anyone going for the title. Should they be ridden on or carried in on a turntable?

Whats your opinion?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

I think it should b ridable that means its a quality radical show frame.also I think that is or was one of the judging rules.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Oct 26 2009, 06:13 PM~15473925
> *I think it should b ridable that means its a quality radical show frame.also I think that is or was one of the judging rules.
> *



it was a rule...or its up to the judge.
I remeber back in the day we rode them in and then all of a sudden stopped. 
kinda tired of seeing bikes that compete for the titles be carried in on the turntable racks. my opinion


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I think its kind of like cars , some cars they drive , some cars are "Trailer Queens" i think its up to the owner of the bikes , like me , i carry Twisted Habit when i take it to a show , it has never been ridden cause i just would hate to have something happen to it  and its not even close to a full custom or radical bike  ......... thats just my two cents


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i remember at the last super show in sacramento they made casino dreamin ride his bike cuz he tide up whit another bike . so they only check when it comes to that point . but i rather it be ride able


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 26 2009, 06:21 PM~15474026
> *I think its kind of like cars , some cars they drive , some cars are "Trailer Queens" i think its up to the owner of the bikes , like me , i carry Twisted Habit when i take it to a show , it has never been ridden cause i just would hate to have something happen to it    and its not even close to a full custom or radical bike    .........  thats just my two cents
> *


i hear you on that.........just think that they can at least be put on the ground and let the grease in the wheels move around.

your bike is clean as they come homie


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 26 2009, 07:21 PM~15474032
> *i remember at the last super show in sacramento they made casino dreamin ride his bike cuz he tide up whit another bike . so they only check when it comes to that point . but i rather it be ride able
> *


what bicycle was that?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 26 2009, 06:24 PM~15474056
> *i hear you on that.........just think that they can at least be put on the ground and let the grease in the wheels move around.
> 
> your bike is clean as they come homie
> *


*Thanx*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 26 2009, 06:24 PM~15474065
> *what bicycle was that?
> *


i honestly forgot bro i only member that cuz i have it on vhs when he was rideing it and that pic that every one has now thats the one i took afther he rode it


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

well watch it and let us know since your off today lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 26 2009, 06:30 PM~15474144
> *well watch it and let us know since your off today  lol
> *


lol that was a long time ago ill have to find it


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

find it and i will hobble to get you that pic u wanted lol


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

i remeber back in the day we won in a show in new mexico and the bike we beat they protested against us....it was so much drama......but my lil brother jumped on the bike and said : i got this" and rode it in circles around the other kid and his pop....priceless


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 26 2009, 06:34 PM~15474196
> *find it and i will hobble to get you that pic u wanted lol
> *


its not in sac its in salinas at my sis house. but i got these lol


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 26 2009, 06:46 PM~15474367
> *its not in sac its in salinas at my sis house. but i got these lol
> 
> 
> ...



that top pic was in new mexico


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 26 2009, 06:04 PM~15473813
> *Well I was wondering what you think.....Should radical bikes snd or trikes or anyone going for the title. Should they be ridden on or carried in on a turntable?
> 
> Whats your opinion?
> *


SHITTTTT U MEAN THAT THE BIKES THAT ARE WINNING TODAY INCLUDING YOURS ARE NOT RIDEABLE??????????? DAM IT, TONY NEVER MENTIONED THAT TO ME :angry: I SERIOUSLY THOUGHT U HAD TO BE ABLE TO RIDE IT IN CASE SOMEONE CHALLENGED YOU!!! PLUS TONY O SAID HE WANTED TO RIDE HIS INDOORS WITH A SILKY SMOOTH KING CAPE ON AND A BURGER KING CROWN ON . MAN TONY THAT'S JACKED UP HOMIE HAVE US WORKN OUR ASS OFF TO BUILD U A HEAVY DUTY FRAME (THAT EVEN RAUL "SOCIOS B.C. PREZ" WAS CAPABLE OF SITTN ON AND TAKE PICS ON BANKROLL, WITHOUT IT BREAKN) THAT COULD WITHSTAND BEING DROPPED OFF THE TOP OF THE STRATOSHPERE HOTEL IN VEGAS!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Justt kiddn, no in all seriousness i think Lowrider Bikes should be what they are "Beautifully Hand Crafted Arte on Wheels" not high performance Specialized,Trek,GT,Diamondback etc etc that are meant to be ridden. But from what i gathered from dialoguing with LRM Bike judges openly both on and off the record one thing they ALL made clear was a WELL EXECUTED, WELL CRAFTED, Rideable mild or semi bike could actually beat a Radical bike and COULD POSSIBLY WIN Bike of The Year honors :0 :cheesy: so i guess makn a bike u could ride that was Phenomenaly Crafted (maybe billet frame and billet parts krazy ass machine and hand engraving :0 :biggrin: ) we'll see. In the mean time people should ultimately BUILD WHAT U LOVE!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a question though......since alot of people consider Casino Dreamn one of the Greatest Lowrider bikes ever kreated. Could Casino Dreamn win Today???? N actually another question what category would Casino Dreamn be placed in Today??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 26 2009, 06:53 PM~15474465
> *I have a question though......since alot of people consider Casino Dreamn one of the Greatest Lowrider bikes ever kreated. Could Casino Dreamn win Today???? N actually another question what category would Casino Dreamn be placed in Today??
> *


i think he would be in full now since mos took it to a higher level


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 27 2009, 04:49 AM~15474414
> *SHITTTTT U MEAN THAT THE BIKES THAT ARE WINNING TODAY INCLUDING YOURS ARE NOT RIDEABLE??????????? DAM IT, TONY NEVER MENTIONED THAT TO ME  :angry:  I SERIOUSLY THOUGHT U HAD TO BE ABLE TO RIDE IT IN CASE SOMEONE CHALLENGED YOU!!! PLUS TONY O SAID HE WANTED TO RIDE HIS INDOORS WITH A SILKY SMOOTH KING CAPE ON AND A BURGER KING CROWN ON . MAN TONY THAT'S JACKED UP HOMIE HAVE US WORKN OUR ASS OFF TO BUILD U A HEAVY DUTY FRAME (THAT EVEN RAUL "SOCIOS B.C. PREZ" WAS CAPABLE OF SITTN ON AND TAKE PICS ON BANKROLL, WITHOUT IT BREAKN) THAT COULD WITHSTAND BEING DROPPED OFF THE TOP OF THE STRATOSHPERE HOTEL IN VEGAS!!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Justt kiddn, no in all seriousness i think Lowrider Bikes should be what they are "Beautifully Hand Crafted Arte on Wheels" not high performance Specialized,Trek,GT,Diamondback etc etc that are meant to be ridden. But from what i gathered from dialoguing with LRM Bike judges openly both on and off the record one thing they ALL made clear was a WELL EXECUTED, WELL CRAFTED, Rideable mild or semi bike could actually beat a Radical bike and COULD POSSIBLY WIN Bike of The Year honors  :0  :cheesy:  so i guess makn a bike u could ride that was Phenomenaly Crafted (maybe billet frame and billet parts krazy ass machine and hand engraving  :0  :biggrin: ) we'll see. In the mean time people should ultimately BUILD WHAT U LOVE!!!!!
> *


Yeah well everything I build is ugly to that guy anyway so it don't matter. :uh: 

Hey I never said we had to BMX dirt bike them up hills and shit.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

mine are costable. but that is cuz i like to cost and enjoy the veiw. i mean usta. theres no concrete in golden valley. thoughi wish


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 26 2009, 06:49 PM~15474414
> *SHITTTTT U MEAN THAT THE BIKES THAT ARE WINNING TODAY INCLUDING YOURS ARE NOT RIDEABLE??????????? DAM IT, TONY NEVER MENTIONED THAT TO ME  :angry:  I SERIOUSLY THOUGHT U HAD TO BE ABLE TO RIDE IT IN CASE SOMEONE CHALLENGED YOU!!! PLUS TONY O SAID HE WANTED TO RIDE HIS INDOORS WITH A SILKY SMOOTH KING CAPE ON AND A BURGER KING CROWN ON . MAN TONY THAT'S JACKED UP HOMIE HAVE US WORKN OUR ASS OFF TO BUILD U A HEAVY DUTY FRAME (THAT EVEN RAUL "SOCIOS B.C. PREZ" WAS CAPABLE OF SITTN ON AND TAKE PICS ON BANKROLL, WITHOUT IT BREAKN) THAT COULD WITHSTAND BEING DROPPED OFF THE TOP OF THE STRATOSHPERE HOTEL IN VEGAS!!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Justt kiddn, no in all seriousness i think Lowrider Bikes should be what they are "Beautifully Hand Crafted Arte on Wheels" not high performance Specialized,Trek,GT,Diamondback etc etc that are meant to be ridden. But from what i gathered from dialoguing with LRM Bike judges openly both on and off the record one thing they ALL made clear was a WELL EXECUTED, WELL CRAFTED, Rideable mild or semi bike could actually beat a Radical bike and COULD POSSIBLY WIN Bike of The Year honors  :0  :cheesy:  so i guess makn a bike u could ride that was Phenomenaly Crafted (maybe billet frame and billet parts krazy ass machine and hand engraving  :0  :biggrin: ) we'll see. In the mean time people should ultimately BUILD WHAT U LOVE!!!!!
> *


u mean like this


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 26 2009, 06:58 PM~15474533
> *Yeah well everything I build is ugly to that guy anyway so it don't matter.  :uh:
> 
> Hey I never said we had to BMX dirt bike them up hills and shit.
> *


out of repect dont start please


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 27 2009, 05:00 AM~15474571
> *u mean like this
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for saving my picture let me know if you want me to autograph that for you.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 27 2009, 05:04 AM~15474605
> *out of repect dont start please
> *


I ain't startin I'm finishing what was already started homie just know that


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 26 2009, 07:04 PM~15474616
> *Hey thanks for saving my picture let me know if you want me to autograph that for you.
> *


 crazy tonyo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 26 2009, 08:53 PM~15474465
> *I have a question though......since alot of people consider Casino Dreamn one of the Greatest Lowrider bikes ever kreated. Could Casino Dreamn win Today???? N actually another question what category would Casino Dreamn be placed in Today??
> *


No and Still a rad


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 26 2009, 07:00 PM~15474571
> *u mean like this
> 
> 
> ...


hahah yeah straight up i think some peeps see T.O. like that so i think Tony is just gonna b like "ya'll fools need to pay me a Royalty Fee for saving my Picture in your computer hahahaha" yeah thats funny Mike maybe i can get T.O. to autograph that pic for you :0 :biggrin: Oooh i just got an idea Tony we need to make some bad ass posters of that image, since peeps like to save it on their computers hahahah. Good lookn out Mikey!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 26 2009, 07:06 PM~15474642
> *hahah yeah straight up i think some peeps see T.O. like that so i think Tony is just gonna b like "ya'll fools need to pay me a Royalty Fee for saving my Picture in your computer hahahaha" yeah thats funny Mike maybe i can get T.O. to autograph that pic for you  :0  :biggrin:  Oooh i just got an idea Tony we need to make some bad ass posters of that image, since peeps like to save it on their computers hahahah. Good lookn out Mikey!!!
> *


i didnt save it i got it from one of the old topics cut and pace


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 26 2009, 07:05 PM~15474636
> *No and Still a rad
> *


Thats Krazy Juan, but i dunno bro i think ur right. From the QUICK (had no time) glances i peepd at the bike in VEGAS, shitt i think there was 3 or 4 that would of scored higher. But i guess it always just be a theoretical question.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

so do u guys think there will be a vegas show next year


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 26 2009, 07:08 PM~15474668
> *i didnt save it i got it from one of the old topics cut and pace
> *


hahahah u lying ass fool u got that pic posted up way too quick ahahahaha just messn with u Mike. Its all good man me and Tony crack jokes on them pics all the time man we actually think they are funny now hahaha.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 26 2009, 09:09 PM~15474693
> *Thats Krazy Juan, but i dunno bro i think ur right. From the QUICK (had no time) glances i peepd at the bike in VEGAS, shitt i think there was 3 or 4 that would of scored higher. But i guess it always just be a theoretical question.
> *


yes sir


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 26 2009, 07:11 PM~15474721
> *hahahah u lying ass fool u got that pic posted up way too quick ahahahaha just messn with u Mike. Its all good man me and Tony crack jokes on them pics all the time man we actually think they are funny now hahaha.
> *


oh ok cuz i was going to say.......................................................................


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

If u think bout it though that would be gangster as hell if the judges REQUIRED u to ride the bike back and forth and make a few turns while u were riding the bike FULLY FUNCTIONAL CRANK SYSTEM no pushn with ur feet. Just like they do to cars by making them drive forward and reverse and brakn and turnin as well. N make the Owners of the bikes Qualify on them :0 :biggrin: Shit straight up i'd put a bet with anyone i mean ANYONE if they wanted to build a Radical bike and had a Race in them after Vegas next year :0 i'll just load up BankRoll with Nitrous and give Tony the switch,lol. No seriously i think maybe for the sake of takn the sport to another level they should require owners or someone reppn bike to ride it in order to qualify. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i would like to build a rad but to much money to do it lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 26 2009, 07:22 PM~15474903
> *If u think bout it though that would be gangster as hell if the judges REQUIRED u to ride the bike back and forth and make a few turns while u were riding the bike FULLY FUNCTIONAL CRANK SYSTEM no pushn with ur feet. Just like they do to cars by making them drive forward and reverse and brakn and turnin as well. N make the Owners of the bikes Qualify on them  :0  :biggrin:  Shit straight up i'd put a bet with anyone i mean ANYONE if they wanted to build a Radical bike and had a Race in them after Vegas next year  :0 i'll just load up BankRoll with Nitrous and give Tony the switch,lol.  No seriously i think maybe for the sake of takn the sport to another level they should require owners or someone reppn bike to ride it in order to qualify.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 26 2009, 06:49 PM~15474414
> *SHITTTTT U MEAN THAT THE BIKES THAT ARE WINNING TODAY INCLUDING YOURS ARE NOT RIDEABLE??????????? DAM IT, TONY NEVER MENTIONED THAT TO ME  :angry:  I SERIOUSLY THOUGHT U HAD TO BE ABLE TO RIDE IT IN CASE SOMEONE CHALLENGED YOU!!! PLUS TONY O SAID HE WANTED TO RIDE HIS INDOORS WITH A SILKY SMOOTH KING CAPE ON AND A BURGER KING CROWN ON . MAN TONY THAT'S JACKED UP HOMIE HAVE US WORKN OUR ASS OFF TO BUILD U A HEAVY DUTY FRAME (THAT EVEN RAUL "SOCIOS B.C. PREZ" WAS CAPABLE OF SITTN ON AND TAKE PICS ON BANKROLL, WITHOUT IT BREAKN) THAT COULD WITHSTAND BEING DROPPED OFF THE TOP OF THE STRATOSHPERE HOTEL IN VEGAS!!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Justt kiddn, no in all seriousness i think Lowrider Bikes should be what they are "Beautifully Hand Crafted Arte on Wheels" not high performance Specialized,Trek,GT,Diamondback etc etc that are meant to be ridden. But from what i gathered from dialoguing with LRM Bike judges openly both on and off the record one thing they ALL made clear was a WELL EXECUTED, WELL CRAFTED, Rideable mild or semi bike could actually beat a Radical bike and COULD POSSIBLY WIN Bike of The Year honors  :0  :cheesy:  so i guess makn a bike u could ride that was Phenomenaly Crafted (maybe billet frame and billet parts krazy ass machine and hand engraving  :0  :biggrin: ) we'll see. In the mean time people should ultimately BUILD WHAT U LOVE!!!!!
> *



bro Man of steel is rideable. it was in the parade of light here in tucson and it was a mile long.....so it rolls and pedals. SOme other bikes out there are not or seem to be turntable rack queens.
Its an art form yes.....but take it back to the roots of where it all began....the streets!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 26 2009, 07:22 PM~15474903
> *If u think bout it though that would be gangster as hell if the judges REQUIRED u to ride the bike back and forth and make a few turns while u were riding the bike FULLY FUNCTIONAL CRANK SYSTEM no pushn with ur feet. Just like they do to cars by making them drive forward and reverse and brakn and turnin as well. N make the Owners of the bikes Qualify on them  :0  :biggrin:  Shit straight up i'd put a bet with anyone i mean ANYONE if they wanted to build a Radical bike and had a Race in them after Vegas next year  :0 i'll just load up BankRoll with Nitrous and give Tony the switch,lol.  No seriously i think maybe for the sake of takn the sport to another level they should require owners or someone reppn bike to ride it in order to qualify.  :biggrin:
> *



i wanna see that.........i will pay to see tony o with nitrous.....holding on for dear life LOL
and it would be gangster if they did that.....would weed out the comp.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

lowriders are all fat (well mostly all  )


if you are a lover of lowrider bikes, then its in your best interest that they are not rode

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace+Oct 27 2009, 05:57 AM~15475485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


either that or chug down some Slim Fast for the next year :dunno:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 26 2009, 07:11 PM~15474714
> *so do u guys think there will be a vegas show next year
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 26 2009, 08:19 PM~15475866
> *:yes: :yes: :yes:
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace+Oct 26 2009, 07:55 PM~15475463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or run through Grapefruit orchards at noon in 115 degree weather as ur lunch break :0 n no i'm not talkn bout running from the "Migra" lol.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 26 2009, 10:00 PM~15475524
> *lowriders are all fat (well mostly all  )
> if you are a lover of lowrider bikes, then its in your best interest that they are not rode
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 27 2009, 06:26 AM~15476012
> *
> Or run through Grapefruit orchards at noon in 115 degree weather as ur lunch break  :0  n no i'm not talkn bout running from the "Migra" lol.
> *


Ok that one is all you bro I'd rather run in a climate contolled Army gym lookin at all the fine ass GI Janes that come walkin through shakin their buns of steel all over the place while Sportscenter is on.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 26 2009, 08:19 PM~15475866
> *:yes: :yes: :yes:
> *


Sure do hope so, we're contractually committed to sponsoring tour the entire year next year and from speakn to Martha Carrasco they're weighing there options on adding a few more shows for 2010, actually i'm meeting with here tomorrow to pick up some Goodie Bags and giveaways to pass out in my KrazyKutting booth at Odessa Super Show. :biggrin:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

A bike is a mode of transportation - if you cant transport from point a to point b its not a bike no matter how much you spend on it


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 26 2009, 05:21 PM~15474032
> *i remember at the last super show in sacramento they made casino dreamin ride his bike cuz he tide up whit another bike . so they only check when it comes to that point . but i rather it be ride able
> *


I remember that!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 26 2009, 10:28 PM~15476058
> *:biggrin:
> *


this guy knows what up! :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

They should be rideable, even the rads. Since not alot of the bikes have ID numbers, there's not alot that can make it a bike, other than having 2 wheels, leg powered, and ridable.

otherwise you could take any inanimate object,attach 3 wheels, and enter it in radical trikes


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 26 2009, 10:26 PM~15476012
> *hahahah dude i was eatn homemade cookies and almost choked on them from laughing hahaha n u made me feel guilty for eatin them    its all good hittn the weights hard manana.  :biggrin:
> *



i havent had homemade cookies in forever  



one of my ex's made the best oatmeal cookies ever... that bitch :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 26 2009, 11:30 PM~15476880
> *this guy knows what up!  :biggrin:
> *


I try


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 26 2009, 10:23 PM~15474915
> *i would like to build a rad but to much money to do it lol
> *


i tried building a rad bike but i hated the fact that i couldn't ride it at all so i said fuck it no more rad bikes
i also dont like the idea of having my bike inside my apt. all the time if there's a
hardly any shows around here 
*i will never build build a bike thats not rideable * 

2 YEARS WHEN I BOUGHT THE FIRST MEXICA FRAME AND TOOK IT TO THE SHOW THE JUDGES ASKED ME IF IT WAS RIDEABLE I SAID YES EVEN TOUGH THE TRIKE WAS SKRAPING THE CRANK . ITOOK 2nd PLACE 1st PLACE WAS THE LOW MENTALITY TRIKE


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 27 2009, 04:20 AM~15478790
> *i tried building a rad bike but i hated the fact that i couldn't ride it at all so i said fuck it no more rad bikes
> i also dont like the idea of having my bike inside my apt. all the time if there's a
> hardly any shows around here
> ...




love the second pic!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 27 2009, 07:53 AM~15477192
> *i havent had homemade cookies in forever
> one of my ex's made the best oatmeal cookies ever... that bitch  :angry:
> *


What's her number?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i think it should be ridable and allways tried to keep mine drivable, i used to ride it inside, now i push it inside and it rolls smooth, no shit that goes into the wheels or no tires rubbing and shit like that, it was made to win maintaining the drivability  also everything is hooked up, i've seen it many times before that people just lay the chain on there :uh:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 27 2009, 10:36 AM~15479558
> *love the second pic!!!
> *


thanks homie thats me riding my bike :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 27 2009, 11:02 AM~15479735
> *i think it should be ridable and allways tried to keep mine drivable, i used to ride it inside, now i push it inside and it rolls smooth, no shit that goes into the wheels or no tires rubbing and shit like that, it was made to win maintaining the drivability    also everything is hooked up, i've seen it many times before that people just lay the chain on there  :uh:
> *


in one of my pictures i didnt even put the chain :cheesy: :cheesy: 



what u say is true even if u build them for shows i think they should be ridden


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

KrazyKutting..........it was cool talking to you lastnite. Lots of ideas thrown around on where this game should go and a lot of ideas on some Krazy parts!!!
Also Thanks on the compliment and the Same goes for you, mando and tony.....keep up the good work and I will be bringing you stuff so we can brainstorm and take measurements. Because here in AZ we dont carry our bikes in LOL! We ROll out!!!!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 27 2009, 11:10 AM~15479791
> *KrazyKutting..........it was cool talking to you lastnite. Lots of ideas thrown around on where this game should go and a lot of ideas on some Krazy parts!!!
> Also Thanks on the compliment and the Same goes for you, mando and tony.....keep up the good work and I will be bringing you stuff so we can brainstorm and take measurements. Because here in AZ we dont carry our bikes in LOL! We ROll out!!!!
> *


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

It looks like TEAM AZ is getting stronger....ready to take on the world!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 27 2009, 08:15 AM~15479832
> *It looks like TEAM AZ is getting stronger....ready to take on the world!!!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

QUOTE(Hermanos of Peace @ Oct 27 2009, 08:15 AM) 
It looks like TEAM AZ is getting stronger....ready to take on the world!!!



> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 27 2009, 08:18 AM~15479851
> *:scrutinize:
> *



whats up DJ screw! you awake now LOL


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 27 2009, 05:15 PM~15479832
> *It looks like TEAM AZ is getting stronger....ready to take on the world!!!
> *


i would like to see that, no one until now put his bike/trike in a crate and shipped it out to somewhere else in the world to compete out of the usa


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 27 2009, 08:19 AM~15479858
> *QUOTE(Hermanos of Peace @ Oct 27 2009, 08:15 AM)
> It looks like TEAM AZ is getting stronger....ready to take on the world!!!
> whats up DJ screw! you awake now LOL
> *


yup wide awake :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 27 2009, 08:25 AM~15479907
> *i would like to see that, no one until now put his bike/trike in a crate and shipped it out to somewhere else in the world to compete out of the usa
> *




Tru dat. So are there any bad ass bikes outside the USA?
If so post them.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken the rule book as of now staes that a bike be "operable"....dat can be proven wit out riding d bike....I've seen sum turn table rails built where d rear rim is lifted off d rail so the crank can b turned to sho d judge the rear end wrks.......I knw to get our bike off the turn table rail would take sum time jus cuz the point we used to secure it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 27 2009, 06:25 PM~15479907
> *i would like to see that, no one until now put his bike/trike in a crate and shipped it out to somewhere else in the world to compete out of the usa
> *


A couple of Finest Kreations bikes were shipped to Germany to show at an art exhibit out there back around 2000. I know that Tears of a Clown trike was one of them.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 27 2009, 07:14 PM~15480309
> *If I'm not mistaken the rule book as of now staes that a bike be "operable"....dat can be proven wit out riding d bike....I've seen sum turn table rails built where d rear rim is lifted off d rail so the crank can b turned to sho d judge the rear end wrks.......I knw to get our bike off the turn table rail would take sum time jus cuz the point we used to secure it
> *


You are correct sir. The LRM Rulebook states operability of a bike is the crank has to turn its full circumference, it has to brake, and it must be able to turn left and right. This prevents people from building a crazy ass front end that doesn't move and prevents people from removing the chain, crank, and sprocket assembly alltogether.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 27 2009, 06:28 PM~15479936
> *Tru dat. So are there any bad ass bikes outside the USA?
> If so post them.
> *


You haven't seen AMB's trike? ITs bad ass bro and would give the trikes out here a run for their money  He has some fender braces Manny did and some TNT fender braces as well as a TNT headbadge when it gets to him.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

post it up


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 26 2009, 07:55 PM~15475463
> *bro Man of steel is rideable. it was in the parade of light here in tucson and it was a mile long.....so it rolls and pedals. SOme other bikes out there are not or seem to be turntable rack queens.
> Its an art form yes.....but take it back to the roots of where it all began....the streets!
> *



My brothers bike Wild Suspense is radical and is also completely ridable. It also has been riden in a few local parades. Thats one thing I think all bikes should be rideable.There was even some shows including the Vegas Super where the bike took 3rd Sweeps and we hopped the crap of the bike with the hydros.We even blow a hose and had oil all over the place. The only reason he went all out in that show was because The first year the Phrophecy bike came out he threatend to protest our bike saying it wasnt ridable. My bro mario loved doing that just to show the people that everything on the bike was functional. I have some old vids of it hopping. I will see if I can load them up and post them.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Oct 27 2009, 09:53 AM~15480661
> *My brothers bike Wild Suspense is radical and is also completely ridable. It also has been riden in a few local parades. Thats one thing I think all bikes should be rideable.There was even some shows including the Vegas Super where the bike took 3rd Sweeps and we hopped the crap of the bike with the hydros.We even blow a hose and had oil all over the place. The only reason he went all out in that show was because The first year the Phrophecy bike came out he threatend to protest our bike saying it wasnt ridable. My bro mario loved doing that just to show the people that everything on the bike was functional. I have some old vids of it hopping. I will see if I can load them up and post them.
> *


WATS UP BRO U MARENO BROS NEED TO COME BACK OUT :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 27 2009, 09:57 AM~15480698
> *WATS UP BRO U MARENO BROS NEED TO COME BACK OUT :biggrin:
> *


What up Bro!!!!! We been talking with bro about building a new bike with some new ideas we both have.We want to finish we started back then. Just need the time and money of course.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 26 2009, 06:27 PM~15474097
> *i honestly forgot bro i only member that cuz i have it on vhs when he was rideing it and that pic that every one has now thats the one i took afther he rode it
> *


The only bikes I remember that competed that year with Casino was Natural Born Killer and Twisted Warrior.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Oct 27 2009, 10:49 AM~15481163
> *The only bikes I remember that competed that year with Casino was Natural Born Killer and Twisted Warrior.
> *


ding ding ding thanks for got u were there to :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 27 2009, 01:04 PM~15480754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 27 2009, 11:01 AM~15481271
> *ding ding ding thanks for got u were there to :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that show was a big one!!! Lots of indoor and out door areas. I cant remember who protested him though?


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

I remember when casino dreamin was rode hernan an old legion member bet money that it wasnt rideable because of the twisted chain so he rode it and lost if i remember


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Oct 27 2009, 01:19 PM~15482543
> *I remember when casino dreamin was rode hernan an old legion member bet money that it wasnt rideable because of the twisted chain so he rode it and lost if i remember
> *


yup that was part of it to it crazy how we were all there and didnt know each other


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

when that happened i was like 8 years old a long ass time ago haha


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Oct 27 2009, 04:19 PM~15482543
> *I remember when casino dreamin was rode hernan an old legion member bet money that it wasnt rideable because of the twisted chain so he rode it and lost if i remember
> *


damn thats some ol'school shit


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Oct 27 2009, 01:46 PM~15482739
> *when that happened i was like 8 years old a long ass time ago haha
> *


yup i was like 13 r 14


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 27 2009, 04:20 AM~15478790
> *i tried building a rad bike but i hated the fact that i couldn't ride it at all so i said fuck it no more rad bikes
> i also dont like the idea of having my bike inside my apt. all the time if there's a
> hardly any shows around here
> ...


if you were to put a regular crown and frok than you would of won and rode home with a frist plast trophy


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 27 2009, 07:08 PM~15484071
> *if you were to put a regular crown and frok than you would of won and rode home with a frist plast trophy
> *


na homie first place was the LOW MENTALITY 
trike hes been takin first for a few years now


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 26 2009, 08:26 PM~15476012
> *Yeah homie but i think ur the exception loc's, n maybe builders should start lettn the judges know how they feel and have a united voice either in favor or against riding ur bike in to compete for sweeps. Either way i strongly feel that peeps are gonna build lowrider bike to compete for BOTY without really worryn bout riding them in, but that could change.   *


that be cool. but as long as they dident make you ride to qualify just to show the bike not compete.



> *You are correct sir.  The LRM Rulebook states operability of a bike is the crank has to turn its full circumference, it has to brake, and it must be able to turn left and right.  This prevents people from building a crazy ass front end that doesn't move and prevents people from removing the chain, crank, and sprocket assembly alltogether.
> *


id just be afrade of scrapping the shit out of my pedles. i guess ill just have to take an extra pair of pedles to the show incase.

hey what if the chain and sprocket rest on the ground? would it be reajected from just showing?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 27 2009, 06:16 PM~15480329
> *A couple of Finest Kreations bikes were shipped to Germany to show at an art exhibit out there back around 2000.  I know that Tears of a Clown trike was one of them.
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 didnt knew nothing about this and never saw pics of it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 26 2009, 06:53 PM~15474465
> *I have a question though......since alot of people consider Casino Dreamn one of the Greatest Lowrider bikes ever kreated. Could Casino Dreamn win Today???? N actually another question what category would Casino Dreamn be placed in Today??
> *


I was told years back by a realy good inside person that worked for LRM that bike was funed by LRM


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Oct 27 2009, 01:46 PM~15482739
> *when that happened i was like 8 years old a long ass time ago haha
> *


yeah that was a long time ago I remember your bike way before you joind legions but you made a good choice in clubs cuz they are just as strong today as they where 12years ago


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaos91+Oct 28 2009, 02:50 AM~15484459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Casino Dreamin was all out of pocket by Mike Lopez Jr and Sr. LRM Funded a yellow chopper style build they did up for their Tech section and was later given away to some kid.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Just to add my two cents... I used to hate seeing show bikes at shows that I knew never got ridden but now I have alot more repect for them. I can understand if a person doesen't want to mess up a couple thousand dollars of paint and chrome and would rather build another bike to ride. But to me, I just hate parts on bikes that are non functional... To me a bike just isn't a bike if you cant ride it without it breaking. Most show bikes I see wouldn't last 1 mile on the street because of all the non functional parts that people are putting on them. To me rideability comes first... looks second


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i always thought you had to ride your bike until noticed chains hanging off of bike in pics


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

INTERESTING READING THIS TOPIC.

LOTS OF INPUT.

AS FOR RIDING THE BIKE VERSUS OPERABLE...I THINK IT WAS DONE THIS WAY SO THAT SOME OF US UNBALANCED PEOPLE WON'T GET ON THE BIKE...RIDE IT AND PROVE IT IS RIDEABLE BUT SCRAPE IT UP BEFORE THE JUDGING. NOW MAYBE SOMETHING LIKE IF YOU FEEL IT IS NOT RIDEABLE AFTER THE JUDGING PROTESTING AND THEN RIDING IT...THAT WOULD BE COOL.

I KNOW BACK IN THE DAY THEY USED TO MAKE YOU TAKE THE BIKE OFF THE STAND AND TURN THE CRANK TO MAKE SURE IT WILL MOVE AND ALSO MAKE SURE YOUR HANDLEBARS MOVED ENOUGH TO WHERE YOU WOULD BE ABLE TO MAKE A TURN. ALSO THEY WOULD TEST YOUR ACCESSORIES...SO THAT PEOPLE DON'T JUST BOLT ON ACCESSORIES LIKE BRAKES...SPEEDOMETER...AND THEY NOT EVEN WORK.

THE QUESTION CAME UP IF CASINO WOULD WIN TODAY......MAYBE NOT...BUT IT WOULD BE CLOSE. BUT I WILL TAKE HIS FRAME....MODS...PAINTS...AND MURALS AND ALL...AND PUT IT UP AGAINST ANYONES AND I BET HE STILL OUTPOINTS ANY FRAME OUT THERE.

PARTS HAVE COME ALONG WAY.....SO THAT WOULD MAYBE BE THE BIKES ONLY DOWNFALL....HELL EVEN THE DISPLAY IS STILL UP THERE.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 28 2009, 09:26 AM~15491756
> *Just to add my two cents... I used to hate seeing show bikes at shows that I knew never got ridden but now I have alot more repect for them. I can understand if a person doesen't want to mess up a couple thousand dollars of paint and chrome and would rather build another bike to ride. But to me, I just hate parts on bikes that are non functional... To me a bike just isn't a bike if you cant ride it without it breaking. Most show bikes I see wouldn't last 1 mile on the street because of all the non functional parts that people are putting on them. To me rideability comes first... looks second
> *




WERD!!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

BIg Tex makes a good point! Maybe the judges should see if it is operable and if the accessories do in fact work. This would make sure you bring your A game to the show.


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 26 2009, 07:55 PM~15475463
> *bro Man of steel is rideable. it was in the parade of light here in tucson and it was a mile long.....so it rolls and pedals. Some other bikes out there are not or seem to be turntable rack queens.
> Its an art form yes.....but take it back to the roots of where it all began....the streets!
> *


AMEN!!! :biggrin: And don't you forget it! 
I admit it, my kids bikes are turntable rack queens for now. But its starting to happen though. When I come home from work I see the covers off of them. It won't be too long when I will see them riding them in the streets. But I'm not to worried about that though.I'm worried about when the day they will joyride my Blazer or my husband's '59. :0 
:roflmao:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 28 2009, 08:50 AM~15491922
> *INTERESTING READING THIS TOPIC.
> 
> LOTS OF INPUT.
> ...


GREAT POINTS!!
I SAY BUILD IT SO EVEN IF YOU DON'T RIDE IT YOU CAN!! AND BUILD IT SO THAT YOUR BIKE OR TRIKE COMES TOGETHER AND YOUR NOT SETTING UP PUTTING IN DUMMY RADIOS AND TV'S THAT DON'T EVEN WORK!! ASK ME ANY DAY AND I'LL SHOW YOU THAT EVER PART OF MY TRIKE DOES ITS PART CAUSE THAT WOULD BE THE FUCKEN DAY I PUT MONEY INTO SOMETHING THAT DOEN'T EVEN WORK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Vegas 08 I had my bike layin chain then after the show it took me like 10 minutes to take off my cylinders, change out my bars and pedals to ride my bike. So even if it was questioned as of it was ridable it wouldn't of been a problem aslong as I could change the parts.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

when blood sweat n tears was a ridable bike i would only cruise the streets of my trailer park. i was always affraid that id get jacked if i left the park. cuz of the verious gangs that romed there. just another reason i stopped cruising till now. moving back to town were theres concrete.  so locals may see me cruising T.O.C., GUARDIAN ANGEL OR BLOOD,SWEAT N TEARS. :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 28 2009, 02:10 PM~15494301
> *Vegas 08 I had my bike layin chain then after the show it took me like 10 minutes to take off my cylinders, change out my bars and pedals to ride my bike. So even if it was questioned as of it was ridable it wouldn't of been a problem aslong as I could change the parts.
> *


That was another point I was gonna make. Some bikes with extended down crowns, no springs ect are unrideable at the moment because they are so low but with a quick change of parts the bike is rideable again. So to me that are still rideable. But as for the bikes with crazy laser cut sprockets and overly cut frames, they to me are not rideable. Im not trying to bash people with laser cut sprockets and heavily cut frames because lately they have been some of the coolest bikes around... but to me parts like that only serve one purpose... to look cool... An they do, but they are not functional. If they are they wouldn't last long. Even if you don't ride your bike, puting functional parts on it gives your bike "dignity".


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 28 2009, 03:42 PM~15495192
> *That was another point I was gonna make. Some bikes with extended down crowns, no springs ect are unrideable at the moment because they are so low but with a quick change of parts the bike is rideable again. So to me that are still rideable. But as for the bikes with crazy laser cut sprockets and overly cut frames, they to me are not rideable. Im not trying to bash people with laser cut sprockets and heavily cut frames because lately they have been some of the coolest bikes around... but to me parts like that only serve one purpose... to look cool... An they do, but they are not functional. If they are they wouldn't last long. Even if you don't ride your bike, puting functional parts on it gives your bike "dignity".
> *


you gave me an idea. ill get a crazy laser cut sprocket. and only put it on the bike at local shows,toy drives and cruises. that way i can still compete with my old sprocket. :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Well at the vegas show i was going to take down my bike form the truntable to ride around inside and was told by the bike judge that i couldnt cuz i would get disqulified,owell but ya my bike is fully ridable since i got my new seat that you anyone can sit on and a smaller crank and dont hit the grond when i peddal ,but for those who were all there at the vegas show this year and last you vatos heard me bumping those oldies and saw that i had my tvs working and had my lights and truntable on during the whole show.TU SAVES. shit i had a crown dancing in front of my bike, now thats the shit !!! I made it clear to have manny bikeshop built me a bike that anyone could get on and ride just incase it would ever come up but its cool i wouldnt ride it down my street cuz i ll get shot by my on homeboys :biggrin: so ya my shit rideable but in my case i would only ride it a show cuz this homie got tomuch mula to get it jack or fuck it up ALRATO


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 28 2009, 07:40 AM~15490886
> *
> Casino Dreamin was all out of pocket by Mike Lopez Jr and Sr.  LRM Funded a yellow chopper style build they did up for their Tech section and was later given away to some kid.
> *


yeah I know bout that one to


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 28 2009, 05:42 PM~15495192
> *That was another point I was gonna make. Some bikes with extended down crowns, no springs ect are unrideable at the moment because they are so low but with a quick change of parts the bike is rideable again. So to me that are still rideable. But as for the bikes with crazy laser cut sprockets and overly cut frames, they to me are not rideable. Im not trying to bash people with laser cut sprockets and heavily cut frames because lately they have been some of the coolest bikes around... but to me parts like that only serve one purpose... to look cool... An they do, but they are not functional. If they are they wouldn't last long. Even if you don't ride your bike, puting functional parts on it gives your bike "dignity".
> *


i guarantee that my sprocket is still rideable......


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 28 2009, 03:01 PM~15495439
> *Well at the vegas show i was going to take down my bike form the truntable to ride around inside and was told by the bike judge that i couldnt cuz i would get disqulified,owell  but ya my bike is fully ridable since i got my new seat that you anyone can sit on and a smaller crank and dont hit the grond when i peddal ,but for those who were all there at the vegas show this year and last you vatos heard me bumping those oldies and saw that i had my tvs working and had my lights and truntable on during the whole show.TU SAVES. shit i had a crown dancing in front of my bike, now thats the shit !!! I made it clear to have manny bikeshop built me a bike that anyone could get on and ride just incase it would ever come up but its cool i wouldnt ride it down my street cuz i ll get shot by my on homeboys :biggrin: so ya my shit rideable but in my case i would only ride it a show cuz this homie got tomuch mula to get it jack or fuck it up ALRATO
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 28 2009, 03:42 PM~15495192
> *That was another point I was gonna make. Some bikes with extended down crowns, no springs ect are unrideable at the moment because they are so low but with a quick change of parts the bike is rideable again. So to me that are still rideable. But as for the bikes with crazy laser cut sprockets and overly cut frames, they to me are not rideable. Im not trying to bash people with laser cut sprockets and heavily cut frames because lately they have been some of the coolest bikes around... but to me parts like that only serve one purpose... to look cool... An they do, but they are not functional. If they are they wouldn't last long. Even if you don't ride your bike, puting functional parts on it gives your bike "dignity".
> *


it is very easy to build a totally radical frame with ful custom parts and still ride it. i do it all the time


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 28 2009, 07:37 PM~15496959
> *i guarantee that my sprocket is still rideable......
> 
> 
> ...


X2 YUP JUSTDEEZ KNOWS HOW TO CAD SOME FUNCTIONAL SPROCKETS, MY SD SPROCKET IS RIDEABLE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/57/6202448/index.html
:0


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 29 2009, 10:33 AM~15503265
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/57/6202448/index.html
> :0
> *



YOU CAN SEE THE ORIGINAL HELLRAISER AROUND THE 2.25 MARK.....CLEAN ASS CHROME FRAME.....WITH PAINT ONLY ON THE TANK AND SKIRTS....


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 29 2009, 12:33 PM~15503265
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/57/6202448/index.html
> :0
> *


there were some firme ass bikes


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 29 2009, 08:33 AM~15503265
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/57/6202448/index.html
> :0
> *


Holy crap I have the Tropical Twist bike in my spare room. :0


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 29 2009, 12:11 PM~15504983
> *Holy crap I have the Tropical Twist bike in my spare room.  :0
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 29 2009, 12:29 PM~15505181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you should put the arizonas on that.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 29 2009, 01:20 PM~15505658
> *you should put the arizonas on that.
> *


They way you saw it in the video was the way I got it, just with a lot more rust. That is where I got the WW wheels


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 29 2009, 01:29 PM~15505181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 no bullshit I have a pic of that bike from the 97 oakland show some where


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

that why i love the sprite commercial so much because they were riding custom show bikes.they had half of the show catecorys in there


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 29 2009, 06:42 PM~15506449
> *that why i love the sprite commercial so much because they were riding custom show bikes.they had half of the show catecorys in there
> *


i thimk a guy from low mentality was in it too


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 29 2009, 05:04 PM~15506730
> *i thimk a guy from low mentality was in it too
> *


2 bikes frm low mentality,5 frm finest kreations and 2 frm drastic


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 29 2009, 09:07 PM~15508009
> *2 bikes frm low mentality,5 frm finest kreations and 2 frm drastic
> *


damn ny was up there then   
i was like 13yrs when i saw that commercial  
little by little ny is going up again


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 29 2009, 08:07 PM~15508639
> *damn ny was up there then
> i was like 13yrs when i saw that commercial
> little by little ny is going up again
> *


\i think it was shot in ny


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 29 2009, 06:33 PM~15503265
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/57/6202448/index.html
> :0
> *


anyone know the title of that song that starts playing when he is talking about hell raiser?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 28 2009, 04:01 PM~15495439
> *Well at the vegas show i was going to take down my bike form the truntable to ride around inside and was told by the bike judge that i couldnt cuz i would get disqulified,owell  but ya my bike is fully ridable since i got my new seat that you anyone can sit on and a smaller crank and dont hit the grond when i peddal ,but for those who were all there at the vegas show this year and last you vatos heard me bumping those oldies and saw that i had my tvs working and had my lights and truntable on during the whole show.TU SAVES. shit i had a crown dancing in front of my bike, now thats the shit !!! I made it clear to have manny bikeshop built me a bike that anyone could get on and ride just incase it would ever come up but its cool i wouldnt ride it down my street cuz i ll get shot by my on homeboys :biggrin: so ya my shit rideable but in my case i would only ride it a show cuz this homie got tomuch mula to get it jack or fuck it up ALRATO
> *


shit thats what happend to my very first bike. the first time i cruised it and had just bought blood,sweat n tears. my homies cuz stole it and sold it.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

every bike should be ridable. 

BEFORE PEOPLE START SHIT, what Im saying is that if you absolutly had to, you could ride them. I dont expect anyone with 10k in a bike to ride it around. but every bike should function and be ridable. 

I dont expect anyone to ride there nice show bikes, but having a non ridable bike is like a show car without a transmission, its just stupid.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 28 2009, 10:21 PM~15499914
> *X2 YUP JUSTDEEZ KNOWS HOW TO CAD SOME FUNCTIONAL SPROCKETS, MY SD SPROCKET IS RIDEABLE
> *


Like I was saying before those sprockets look cool as hell but when it comes to putting them on my bikes... I don't know. The main reason being is that when I ride my bike... I RIDE! Not just around my block but sometimes 4-5 miles or more from home. Many people will put some parts on a lowrider bike and ride it a few times around the block and say its rideable but unless it can withstand at least 100 miles or more of riding, to me it isn't really rideable. Or at least durable. For all I know, those sprockets may be durable as hell but I just don't know for sure that it could stand against the 30 or more miles I ride my bike a month. I could only put parts on a bike that I know FOR SURE would last. A broken sprocket for me would mean a scratched paint job from the chian and a paranoid 2-4 mile walk home with a $1,200 bicycle.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 30 2009, 11:30 PM~15519604
> *Like I was saying before those sprockets look cool as hell but when it comes to putting them on my bikes... I don't know. The main reason being is that when I ride my bike... I RIDE! Not just around my block but sometimes 4-5 miles or more from home. Many people will put some parts on a lowrider bike and ride it a few times around the block and say its rideable but unless it can withstand at least 100 miles or more of riding, to me it isn't really rideable. Or at least durable. For all I know, those sprockets may be durable as hell but I just don't know for sure that it could stand against the 30 or more miles I ride my bike a month. I could only put parts on a bike that I know FOR SURE would last. A broken sprocket for me would mean a scratched paint job from the chian and a paranoid 2-4 mile walk home with a $1,200 bicycle.
> *


COOL HOMIE SEE THATS WHY I HAVE A SHOW BIKE AND A BIKE I COULD RIDE EVERY DAY AND WOULDNT GIVE A FUCK IT THEY JACKED IT, SEE THE NEIGHBORHOOD I LIVE IN IS CRAZY AND LOW LIFES THAT SEE A FOO COME UP WILL TRY TO JACK EM :0 THATS ONE OF THE REASONS I DONT RIDE MY BIKE MAYBE IF IT WAS A SAFE HOOD I WOULD :biggrin:


----------

